# Stupid Seaweed in Destin



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

Went out fishing last night in Destin and couldn't believe the seaweed. It was such a disappointment. It was the real slimy stuff that sticks to your line and lure, and you have to pick it off every cast. 

When is that crap supposed to go away?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sounds nasty...yuck!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had very few chances to go hit the surf for some Pomps this year and did good 3 times, but the other trips wound up calling it off when I got to the beach. You aren't the only one, I think this year has been one of the worst years for that stuff.
Hopefully it will clear out soon!
Toght Lines!
Chris


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

Hit Pensacola Beach this morning and there was a ton of june grass in the water. After a few hours the water cleared a little bit out by the sand bar and I was able to catch a couple of 18 inch ladyfish. Hopefully it clears up soon.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe they should rename it Annoying Warm Water grass instead of June grass. You never know exactly when it'll be here or exactly when it'll stop coming... It sure does irritate anyone wishing to surf fish thats for sure


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

but it's Sept. now...hahaha


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

ok ok how about may-stay-around-from-mid-may-until-early-october grass?


----------



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

*June grass almost year round now*

I've surfished from Navaree to Ft. Morgan about 40 years and have seen it progressively get worse and last longer year after year. We've always called it "Martian Snot". I have no idea what causes it but I suspect it's extra nutrients in the Gulf and for some reason it seems to collect around Navarre more than other places. It seems like the Navarre area has more Red Tides too, maybe they are related. It also is not near as bad in the Ft. Morgan area. You would think with all the pollutants in Mobile bay it would be worse. We need some scientific research on the mess.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

May2October Grass.


----------



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

+1 on this thread. The newspaper had an article about the algae last week. It's still so thick in Destin.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/articles/okaloosa-32853-algae-beachgoers.html


----------



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

*Good article*

I guess the oil spill has caused people to pay more attention to the condition of the beach. Trust me and ask any old timer that's fished the surf, the stuff has gotten worse over the decades. I guess if it were here 12 months out of the year people other than surf fishers would be concerned about it. It has to be too much fertilizer.


----------



## CMoore (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a shame such awesome water gets taken over by that stuff.

Cory


----------

